# 508 - Vod???



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Somehow Casino Royale was recorded to my 508 and no one in the house is saying they recorded it. It lists as a VOD recording. Did this happen to anyone else or is it more likely that someone set it up to record or is this the way they try to sell you VOD now?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It was implemented long time ago on 508 and 510, some ppl reported 501 have it now too.


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

so did you watch it?

was it good?


----------



## quirt (Jan 26, 2005)

This happened on my 508 months ago with a Jennifer Aniston movie (forget the name).



finniganps said:


> Somehow Casino Royale was recorded to my 508 and no one in the house is saying they recorded it. It lists as a VOD recording. Did this happen to anyone else or is it more likely that someone set it up to record or is this the way they try to sell you VOD now?


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

quirt said:


> This happened on my 508 months ago with a Jennifer Aniston movie (forget the name).


same here, it disappeared the next day. Dish didn't believe me when I called about it. This event made me believe that the software forgot who recorded it or VOD partition was full and used the other recording space. Dunno for sure But I was't charged for it.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

My question really is, is it fair to assume that if I watch it, I will be charged for it? Assuming that is the case, will I get a warning that I will be charged BEFORE I watch it, similar to if you order a PPV or HBO, it tells you that you will be charged for this?


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

finniganps said:


> My question really is, is it fair to assume that if I watch it, I will be charged for it? Assuming that is the case, will I get a warning that I will be charged BEFORE I watch it, similar to if you order a PPV or HBO, it tells you that you will be charged for this?


I started watching it, no warning. And Dish can't charge you for there mistake right?


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Frostwolf said:


> I started watching it, no warning. And Dish can't charge you for there mistake right?


Now THAT is funny! It's clearly labeled VOD!


----------

